# Mandriva Directory Server auf CentOS 5 x64



## ronald (24. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
*wollte Mandriva Directory Server auf CentOS 5 x64 in Betrieb nehmen. 
*

*Dabei wollte ich mich so weit wie möglich an die Anleitung vom Oliver Mayer „Der perfekte Office Server mit Mandriva Directory Server auf Debian Etch“ halten. 
*

*Ich bekomm es aber nicht mal installiert. Kann mir jemand die Schritte für die Installation nennen. 
*

*Danke!*


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2009)

das Tutorials sind sind die Schritte zur Installation. Du musst cshon genauer schreibem, welcehs Problem bei Dir auftritt, wenn  wir Dir helfen sollen. Außerdem solltest Du exakt die gleichen Versionen bei Linuxdistribution und Software nehmen und auch z.B. nicht 64Bit Linux wenn im Howto 32Bit verwendet wurde, da es sonst sein kann dass das Howto nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ronald (27. Jan. 2009)

*sorry*

Ja klar, mein fehler..

  Also habe die pakete:
  -python-twisted
  -python-ldap 
  -python-libacl
  -samba
  -python-psycopg 
  -postgresql-python
  -squid 
  -squidguard
  vorab installiert…          

  danach die pakete vom mds (ftp://mds.mandriva.org/pub/mds/sources/current/) mit jeweils
   „  make install „

  Will ich dann denn agenten starten mit „ /etc/init.d/mmc-agent start “  bekomme ich immer die meldung:
 „ Starting Mandriva Management Console: mmc-agent failed.“

   das howto ist ja sehr gut und schön möchte es aber auf einem centos 5 x64 zum laufen bekommen


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2009)

Schau mal ob es im Log Einträge gibt, warum er nicht started. Es kann gut sein dass mds so auf 64Bit garnicht funktioniert.


----------



## ronald (29. Jan. 2009)

*danke nochmal für deine mühen*

habe da jetzt ein fehler gefunden
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9lkk-1.jpg

?kann mir da jemand helfen?

-> ich habe auch schon gegooglet es soll an apache liegen

hat wohl was mit der benutzergruppe www-daten zu tun
die anscheinen nicht bei apache (CentOS) standart (wwwrun) ist!
ich weiß einfach nicht wo ich die gruppen einstellung bei CentOS-Apache
finden kann

-> so muß das glaube aussehen "APACHE_GROUP = www-data"

MfG ronald


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2009)

Da ändert man aber eigentlich nie die Gruppe des apache, sonst funktionieren möglicherweise diverse andere sachen nachher auch nicht mehr sondern Du musst Die Einstellung in der Softwrae ändern, die Du installieren willst.


----------



## ronald (29. Jan. 2009)

*Wo?*

weißt du wo man das bei CentOS 5 ändern kann?
ist doch nur eine testumgebung! 
Danke!


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2009)

In der httpd.conf.


----------



## ronald (29. Jan. 2009)

*hmmm..*

ja in der hatte ich auch geschaut, aber nicht gefunden


----------



## ronald (30. Jan. 2009)

*so.. so..*

habe das problem gelößt.
ich mußte unter centos denn benutzer & die gruppe "www-data" anlegen.

MfG Ronald


----------

